# Grooming in South Florida



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Hubby and I just had to move up to West Palm Beach...we'll be here for at least two months while he gets ready to join the Navy. While I am banging my head against the wall in frustration, I'm hoping to find a good groomer or a self bathe type place that doesn't cost an arm and a leg around the area so Reiki doesn't get too scruffy and dirty (I'm having a hard time keeping him out of the pool, so maybe at least smelling good and not matted.  ) and that won't be a horrible experience for him until I can replace my stolen grooming equipment.

I've been searching online for grooming shops and I am still reacquainting myself with the area, so I haven't had a ton of luck on my own. I used to work at Petsmart and I saw went on behind the scenes of too many of their grooming salons in this area.. I'm sure not all Petsmarts aren't like what I've seen, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. 
Any suggestions, recommendations, or nudges/shoves in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard good things about this groomer in the West Palm Beach, FL area.

Anita Green
Award Winning Master
Show Grooming
561-313-0021

The other thing to try is to contact a Poodle Club of America officer or breeder in the area for their suggestions. Good luck!
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## OneillR (May 18, 2013)

Good thing the search was able to bring this thread up. I contacted Anita and set up an appointment for my 5 month old Spoo. She was very nice and welcoming, looking forward to having my poodle groomed by her. I live in the West Palm Beach area (Wellington) and was looking for a new groomer.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I've heard good things about this groomer in the West Palm Beach, FL area.
> 
> Anita Green
> Award Winning Master
> ...


Yes, Anita grooms for a well known poodle kennel in south Florida. My mom takes our Stella to her. She is not in-expensive  But worth it .. Or she can refer you to someone who grooms poodle pets that is less expensive. 

Tammie


----------

